# Restaurant asking drivers to serve the drinks



## Ceentia (7 mo ago)

I have made several complaints on this subject but it’s still happening. I had an incident today and Sunday in same restaurant. I was forced to take a picture because the staff clearly refused doing it, until someone else who wondered why she won’t serve the drinks.

see picture.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Fill the cups. The advantage is the drinks will be fresher and filled to the level that you like.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Nearly half my food deliveries with drinks have me filling it for them. Don't understand what the problem is here other than an extra 20 seconds for the delivery time.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I dont mind doing it usually. Main reason is because usually i am waiting for the food and also because i fill them to about %85 and they are easier to handle.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

In Cali, unless you have a "food service handle permit" ... it is illegal.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Be Right There said:


> Nearly half my food deliveries with drinks have me filling it for them. Don't understand what the problem is here other than an extra 20 seconds for the delivery time.


The question is: Why are you doing it?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

The managers at these restaurants are telling their staff to refuse to fill the cups because they are trying to poach delivery drivers into working for the restaurant.

They figure if your desperate enough to do delivery, your going to be soon eager to upgrade to a regular job once your vehicle has an issue or burns out. 😳

So they are conditioning you by seeing how receptive you are by making you fill the drinks, if you do that then they certainly have more work for you and you can deliver for them instead, perhaps even become manager one day.😆

The way to fix their ass is to put your dirty hands into the cups, drop them on the floor or put garbage in them, roaches will work or scoop ice from the top of the machine into your cap and then transfer it to the cups. These are health code violations that can get the restaurant shut down.

Of course you don't deliver to pax but you make like you are, the restaurant will get worried about having an health issue with customer and then filing a report.

Two can play mind games.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ceentia said:


> I have made several complaints on this subject but it’s still happening. I had an incident today and Sunday in same restaurant. I was forced to take a picture because the staff clearly refused doing it, until someone else who wondered why she won’t serve the drinks.
> 
> see picture.


I would just deliver the empty cups to the customer. If they baulk then I would tell them that we don't serve or handle food or drinks and to either contact the restaurant or Uber Eats.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Fill it up. Take a big swig. Top it off. It will be the last time they make you do it.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> I would just deliver the empty cups to the customer. If they baulk then I would tell them that we don't serve or handle food or drinks and to either contact the restaurant or Uber Eats.


Or better yet, mark the order as "incomplete" and not take it at all!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> The managers at these restaurants are telling their staff to refuse to fill the cups because they are trying to poach delivery drivers into working for the restaurant.
> 
> They figure if your desperate enough to do delivery, your going to be soon eager to upgrade to a regular job once your vehicle has an issue or burns out. 😳
> 
> ...





MontcoUberDriver said:


> Fill it up. Take a big swig. Top it off. It will be the last time they make you do it.


Fast ways to end up on YouTube and the local news as a jerk.

I get it, you're a driver, not a bartender. Next thing is they'll ask you to cook the food too, right? But really, this is soooo simple: If it's not worth the money, don't accept the job.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I have done it from time to time and let me tell you guys you can get banned from a restaurant if the Manager or Owner has any issue with you, so think long and hard about if you need that restaurant or not…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have done it from time to time and let me tell you guys you can get banned from a restaurant if the Manager or Owner has any issue with you, so think long and hard about if you need that restaurant or not…


The only place that has this as a policy in my area is WingStop.
They don't even have a dispenser behind the counter. They would have to go to the back of the kitchen, and come outside to fill drinks.
The customers have to fill their own as well.
The only other place I have had to fill myself was once, at Panda, when their inside dispenser was out of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Fast ways to end up on YouTube and the local news as a jerk.
> 
> I get it, you're a driver, not a bartender. Next thing is they'll ask you to cook the food too, right? But really, this is soooo simple: If it's not worth the money, don't accept the job.


Just sing a Beatles song while doing it. Avoids the whole YouTube problem.

Why do so many feel the need to clutch their pearls at obvious nonsense?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> The only place that has this as a policy in my area is WingStop.
> They don't even have a dispenser behind the counter. They would have to go to the back of the kitchen, and come outside to fill drinks.
> The customers have to fill their own as well.
> The only other place I have had to fill myself was once, at Panda, when their inside dispenser was out of Dr. Pepper.


I have to do it at Cane’s, Wingstop and a few other places like What a Burger, so no biggie for me seeing I am usually waiting for the order at those places…


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Fast ways to end up on YouTube and the local news as a jerk.
> 
> I get it, you're a driver, not a bartender. Next thing is they'll ask you to cook the food too, right? But really, this is soooo simple: If it's not worth the money, don't accept the job.


Yes but it's not a delivery person's job to fill the drinks.

There is all sorts of training for health reasons, especially with ice. That delivery people are not trained to do and can jeapordize the health of customers.

What happens if the driver is set up? A malicious employee squirts some goo into the cups?

Who handled it last? Oh the Uber Eats guy, fry him!

At the least is instant deactivation while "investigation" underway. Uber Eats driver filled it, he must be guilty because he's pissed about filling the cups. It's a lose lose situation.

Big liability issue. 

Don't handle people's stuff other than taking it very well sealed up, from point A to point B. People are assholes and will blame the driver.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Ceentia said:


> I have made several complaints on this subject but it’s still happening. I had an incident today and Sunday in same restaurant. I was forced to take a picture because the staff clearly refused doing it, until someone else who wondered why she won’t serve the drinks.
> 
> see picture.


There's also restraunts demanding drivers show proof of starting the delivery in app lol 😂 like sliding the start.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Yes but it's not a delivery person's job to fill the drinks.
> 
> There is all sorts of training for health reasons, especially with ice. That delivery people are not trained to do and can jeapordize the health of customers.
> 
> ...


That goes for every delivery. "What happens if the driver is set up? A malicious employee squirts some goo into the cups?" Total over-reaction.

Fill the cups, deliver empty cups, don't take the ping, whatever. The job is to deliver what was ordered, not fill the order, and not to mess with the order or restaurant as you previously suggested. Your posts are usually really smart, insightful, and helpful; this one though....ehhhh.

Not trying to pick a fight, but it's pretty obvious that with cell phone videos being so popular some driver is going to have the world come down on them if they go off the deep end.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It still comes down to the fact that without food handler certs you shouldn’t fill drinks. Report the restaurants to the health department.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I get this once in a while...i fill it less than what the restaurant would to avoid spills and any overflow. Love it.


A few times the restaurant gave me an extra cup and insisted I take a drink for myself as well!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Order not ready.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> That goes for every delivery. "What happens if the driver is set up? A malicious employee squirts some goo into the cups?" Total over-reaction.
> 
> Fill the cups, deliver empty cups, don't take the ping, whatever. The job is to deliver what was ordered, not fill the order, and not to mess with the order or restaurant as you previously suggested. Your posts are usually really smart, insightful, and helpful; this one though....ehhhh.
> 
> ...


Wisconsinite boy knows well


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Be Right There said:


> Nearly half my food deliveries with drinks have me filling it for them. Don't understand what the problem is here other than an extra 20 seconds for the delivery time.


you are doing free labor, for a place that did not hire you. If the customer gets sick from the drink and sues the restaurant, you don’t think the restaurant won’t sue you?! They will literally provide video footage of you filling the drink on court and say we didn’t force him to do it he doesn’t even work there.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> It still comes down to the fact that without food handler certs you shouldn’t fill drinks. Report the restaurants to the health department.


EXACTLY

By a driver filling drinks shifts the liability to the driver instead of being on the restaurant.

Something goes wrong....the driver is in legal trouble.

Why I don't do delivery of food anyway.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Ambiguous said:


> you are doing free labor, for a place that did not hire you. If the customer gets sick from the drink and sues the restaurant, you don’t think the restaurant won’t sue you?! They will literally provide video footage of you filling the drink on court and say we didn’t force him to do it he doesn’t even work there.


EXACTLY

If the restaurant can get out of a lawsuit by stating the driver took it upon himself, without proper health and food handling training, to fill the customers cups and they traced the say Fentanyl to something the driver touched, like that white powder he brushed off his seats from a bad pax, they most certainly will.

"Oh we fill those when a driver arrives so the ice doesn't melt and make watery drinks" "We never asked them to fill the cups."

Meanwhile driver has a habit of placing his Fenatal laced hepatitis c shit cleaning finger inside cups to know when to stop filing as he's watching porn videos on his phone.

There is a reason why "Employees must wash hands" signs are in the restrooms.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> That goes for every delivery. "What happens if the driver is set up? A malicious employee squirts some goo into the cups?" Total over-reaction.
> 
> Fill the cups, deliver empty cups, don't take the ping, whatever. The job is to deliver what was ordered, not fill the order, and not to mess with the order or restaurant as you previously suggested. Your posts are usually really smart, insightful, and helpful; this one though....ehhhh.
> 
> ...



Employees squirting goo into food has been going on for a long time. It's not overreacting, it is fact. They are pissed about something, decide to take it out on customers and ruin the business before they quit.

What I suggested was demonstrating, by staging a scene, to the restaurant that delivery drivers do not have the proper health and food training to be filling the drinks.

They are creating a problem, so the driver needs to create a problem to show why it's in the restaurants interest to fill their own cups, seal them and not shift the liability to the driver.

The restaurant could be shut down, the driver will just switch to ridesharing etc.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh the old fountain drink filling drama again 🤣


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

If you make me fill the drinks then I'm going to unstaple the bag, eat half the fries, take a bite out of the burger, and staple the bag shut again and blame the restaurant.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> …A few times the restaurant gave me an extra cup and insisted I take a drink for myself as well!


I would insist on this…ask for a 2nd cup in appreciation for helping them fill their order.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Fill it to the top with ice, then add the drink.
The customer should stop ordering drinks after that.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Restaurants can be so different to delivery drivers. Our local Chick-fil-A's offer a drink while you're waiting if you have to wait. Other restaurants have told me "don't stand there you're blocking the door" or "you need to wait outside until the order is ready." Starbucks can be downright hateful. One Starbucks that I pick up from is where my 15 year old goes probably 5 times a week for coffee, and they know me. God help me if I walk towards the bathroom while I'm waiting, I have been sternly warned "restroom is for customers only!" I actually cherish that opportunity. Delivery and takeout kept these places alive in 20-21.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Ok don't want to fill cups? This is what you do.

Have a partially melted chocolate bar in your pocket.

Head to restroom.

Smear chocolate on fingers, head to counter

Stick fingers inside cup(s) like that's how you hold them

Tell staff you haven't been feeling well and just left the bathroom, mention diarrhea, need replacement cups, leave the chocolate ones on the counter, even if they say to take them away, act like your delirious.

If they are stupid enough to give you another set of cups, stick your fingers in those and head for the ice fill and spill, fall down, say you might be suffering from hepatitis or something, make sure you smear chocolate on everything, get up stumble out and disappear.

For extra measure call the health department and mention a hepatitis incident at the restaurant. They will shut that place down until they realize it was just melted chocolate.

If anyone asks, the next day you feel fine, must have been a 24 hour case of covid and yes you ate some chocolate in the bathroom to sooth your stomach, is there a problem? 🤣

Why did you leave? You were embarrassed and you felt like you needed to poop some more, went home for a change of pants.

Call the local newspeople about a possible hepatitis incident at the restaurant and that they should contact the health department and employees for comment what happened.

Put on your best face for the cameras. 🤣

"This restaurant forces us gig delivery drivers to fill their own customers drink orders and we don't get any health training or certifications to insure the public safety."

"Chocolate this time, but it could have been Fentanyl, or Hepatitis or Covid 99."

"You all restaurants need to get your shit together as we drivers are overworked and underpaid enough as it is"

😁


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Ok don't want to fill cups? This is what you do.
> 
> Have a partially melted chocolate bar in your pocket.
> 
> ...


"I think I have the monkey pox!"


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Ok don't want to fill cups? This is what you do.
> 
> Have a partially melted chocolate bar in your pocket.
> 
> ...


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Wingstop for DD wanted me to do that. I hate Wingstop. Fine. I fill them half full. Include no straw. Lately I've noticed no orders where I have to fill drinks. Another thing with Wingstop is always wait 10 minutes or go do another order before arriving. Maybe they'll have the drinks ready as is _*THEIR*_ job. Did I mention I hate Wingstop?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

sumidaj said:


> I get this once in a while...i fill it less than what the restaurant would to avoid spills and any overflow. Love it.
> 
> 
> A few times the restaurant gave me an extra cup and insisted I take a drink for myself as well!


Beautiful. I'm going to demand one for myself next time. No free labor!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

There’s one restaurant by me that always has me fill the drinks and I always take an extra cup and fill one for me. No one complained


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

joebo1963 said:


> There’s one restaurant by me that always has me fill the drinks and I always take an extra cup and fill one for me. No one complained


They might not complain. But they might charge you with theft.


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ambiguous said:


> you are doing free labor, for a place that did not hire you. If the customer gets sick from the drink and sues the restaurant, you don’t think the restaurant won’t sue you?! They will literally provide video footage of you filling the drink on court and say we didn’t force him to do it he doesn’t even work there.


I refused to fill drinks, pick up condiments or utensils - I’m here to pick up and deliver- want me to fry your potatoes? Gfy


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

robert2 said:


> I refused to fill drinks, pick up condiments or utensils - I’m here to pick up and deliver- want me to fry your potatoes? Gfy


I actually always took extra condiments, utensils and napkins regardless if customers requested them or not. That way I always had stuff for when they inevitably asked for those items as I was handing them the food bags. Order fries from McDonald's but request hot sauce as I am handing you the food? Yeah, I have some hot sauce packets gleaned from other food pickups here in my insulated bag.

Did such service increase my tips? Ahahahaha! Of course not. It just makes tips less likely for delivery drivers who are less... prepared, and don't lug around extra stuff for zero monetary rewards.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ll grab a soda from the fridge. I’ll do so with a raised eyebrow. I’ve never been asked a second time. I have very impressive and expressive brows and a natural talent for using them appropriately. They also happen to be natural and were NEVER altered in any way, shape or form.


----------

